# Taliban Got The Seal Unit That Killed Bin Laden



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

They shot down the helicopter carrying the Seal unit. SAD! SAD! SAD!

31 US troops dead!!


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

What!!!!.......................


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/a...an.nato.helicopter.crash/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

Absolutely sad....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> What!!!!.......................


They were on another mission and got shot down! I thought they were back in the States after the Bin Laden mission. Guess not!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They were on another mission and got shot down! I thought they were back in the States after the Bin Laden mission. Guess not!


there is more than one SEAL Team and I am sure more than one in the fight....


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope it's not true. I don't trust the media but I cant get a hold of any guys I know in the teams (none in 6) but have some messages in with the wives and hopefully they know something. RIP to those who died.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Jody Butler said:


> there is more than one SEAL Team and I am sure more than one in the fight....


CNN is saying it was the same group of SEALs, but not the same actual soldiers who performed the raid on SBL.

Still, very sad.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

My guys are good but they haven't heard anything concrete.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

The media will screw this up royally before we ever get the correct information and we mostly never will . 

Either way some good folks died . My thoughts and prayers go out to their family and friends . 

Also this is a good time to remember to thanks those risking their lives and their friends and families at home . I will pray for their safe return .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

NBC is saying none of the SEALs killed were any of the specific guys involved were involved with bin laddin's death.

SAD, so sad to lose that many service members (and one dog as well) in one shot....RIP, guys....


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

if it was a one shot wonder, the idiot who made the lucky shot sure didn't know who was in the helo but now the media has made him a famous ******** in his own mind :-( :-(
....They're probably scouring the country now so they can do a "grieving widow" story and then they'll cover the mass funeral of course to get the max morbid mileage they can possibly squeeze out of it ...glad there wasn't a media imbed riding or it would be even worse :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

just sad ........ really puts me in a shitty mood! these guy's/gals have families and children ... sucks!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

they will pay beyond their wildest hadji nightmares


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sure enuff :-(
CNN already tracked down and found one of the SEAL relatives to "interview"..... and not just a wife - a GRANDMOTHER for christ's sake !

they really manipulated the poor lady with their questions and for me it was almost like they were trying to squeeze every last drop of emotion out of her, as if they were deliberately trying to make her break down and cry
..... they asked her the question, "WHY do you suppose he told you just last week on the phone, "grandma, don't worry about me i'll be fine" :-(

- if i had a rock in my hand i probably would have thrown it at the TV !!! :-(((((((((( 
excuse me while i go puke .... someone needs to design a "pukin smiley" face to select

for the media, RIP means REALLY IRRESPONSIBLE PUBLICITY .....sometimes they are lower forms of life than dog beaters :-(


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes tragic that its possibly the seal team, but no matter the fact is that they are americans with families left behind, thoughts and prayers are out to those and their families that were lost in the crash.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

My husband told me about this just this afternoon - how horribly tragic. I hope that the families are not harassed by our media and that whomever shot it down gets an RPG shoved right up their ass.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Drew Peirce said:


> they will pay beyond their wildest hadji nightmares


It looks like the payback has begun

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0811/61021.html


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry to have to point this out, but it's called war.....People die in war.
It's the nature of war. People die.
Sometimes quietly and alone, but mostly horrifically and in the most inhumane of circumstances.

It's called war.....someone has to die. Ugly, but it's the truth.
Decide, is it worth it it or not.

Rest In Peace to all of the members and crew of the helo.

Randy


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

*List Of Fallen Troops Offers Glimpses Into Greatness*
By Kate Wiltrout, The Virginian-Pilot
NORFOLK--The sailors aboard the doomed Chinook were an impressive lot.
Even before the Navy released information about the 22 men who died when the helicopter was shot down Saturday in Afghanistan, that much was clear. After all, the bulk of them - 17 - were SEALs, most assigned to the Navy's elite counterterrorism unit in Virginia Beach.
Still, reading through the short bios the Navy provided Thursday on each fallen sailor almost takes your breath away.
Unlike newspaper articles, they all start in a similar way:
"Chief Petty Officer John W. Faas, 31, was a native of Minneapolis, Minnesota. He enlisted in the United States Navy in September, 1999."
Unlike newspaper articles, they don't put the juiciest morsels at the top, or attempt to personalize the subject.
There are no mentions of wives, children, hobbies or religion. Just the year they graduated from Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL school or started working in the special operations community, and the awards they were entitled to wear on the rare occasions they donned a dress uniform.
Even those bits seem repetitive. The military awards ribbons and citations for a wide range of accomplishments, for "joint" this and "unit" that.
So it's easy to read past sentences that start like this: "Senior Chief Ratzlaff's awards include the Bronze Star Medal with Combat 'V' (4)" or "Lt. Cmdr. Kelsall's awards include Legion of Merit," and go on to list every ribbon the sailor earned.
The released bios don't explain that a Bronze Star Medal with a "V" device is the fourth-highest combat award in the military, awarded for bravery in armed conflict.
Or that the Legion of Merit is typically awarded to generals, admirals, colonels and captains in command or in very senior staff positions - not lieutenant commanders - for "exceptionally meritorious conduct in the performance of outstanding services and achievements."
But read them one after another, and the loss of these sailors becomes clear. Collectively, they had 189 years of special operations experience. Among them, they'd earned 37 Bronze Stars - all but a handful for valor in combat - and four Purple Hearts.
The youngest and lowest-ranking was 24-year-old Petty Officer 2nd Class Nicholas Spehar. At the other end was Master Chief Louis Lang-lais, a 44-year-old and one of the four SEALs to earn four Bronze Stars.
Kelsall was the only officer in the group, but he enlisted like the rest of the men and was commissioned after he became a SEAL and graduated from college.
Because of widespread media coverage this week, none of the identities was new, except for Faas, who was a SEAL.
The Defense Department's decision to release the identities of the men helped clear up some confusion about who did what in the Navy. Five of the 22 worked alongside the SEALs but in different roles. One was a dog handler; two were explosive-disposal experts; one specialized in cryptology; and the fifth was in networks and communications.
The final Navy casualty was not released officially, but a Facebook page identified and pictured the dog who perished at his handler's side. His name was Bart.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a must read on the raid. Its very long but very much worth reading and is by far the best acct of the raid. 

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/08/08/110808fa_fact_schmidle?currentPage=all


----------

